# Third and final book. Plus awesome website.



## Mouse (Nov 19, 2011)

It's only taken god knows how long, but the final book in my _Power of Malinas_ trilogy is complete and up for sale. Yay!

It's not available on Amazon yet. I'm waiting for the ISBN approval but keep looking. Anyway, if you do fancy buying it, you can buy it through here: Lulu £7.74 with its 10% discount.

I've made it as cheap as is humanly possible and given it a 10% discount. If it's bought on Amazon I get nothing, so if there's a chance you do want to buy it, then Lulu would be best. 

It's a young adult fantasy adventure and is the best one of the trilogy. You can download the first in PDF format for free. The second is £7.99 in paperback and £0.99 in ebook format.

Oh and please check out my brand spanking new website: ejtett.weebly.com There's a shop page there too.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 19, 2011)

Website looks good Mouse, well done.


----------



## TheTomG (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations on the completion of the trilogy and on the web page also! I will aim to start at the beginning since doesnt get more affordable and accesible than 'free in pdf' (I just have to finish 'Goblin Moon' first!)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome website, Mouse!  Did you build it yourself, or did you hire someone?   It certainly looks professional.

(And hats seem to be the latest thing in publicity pictures.)


----------



## The Judge (Nov 19, 2011)

Well done, Mouse.  Lovely site!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

I did it myself, Teresa, but I only worked with the templates they give you so nothing too clever from me!


----------

